# potable water tank interior



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

These are pics from a tank interior. couldn't get any good shots of the blasting operation or the zinc primer.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Why all the multi colors??


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

the scope of work called for the intermediate coat to be a separate color from the final coat. also we double stripe coated, and we did the tank floor after the scaffold was removed. The primer was green-grey, but it doesn't come out any different than bare metal in the pics.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ seen that before, where they call for multiple coats with a % of the finish color per coat. prime, then 1st coat 50% finished color, 2nd coat 75% finish color, then the final coat.

OR where the substrate was supposed to be finished black, but they want the primer white to help with making sure it was fully primed, then fully painted.

BTW BADASS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

I knew the answer, I was just looking for a little comeback I guess. I've been in water tanks since I was around 13 I guess. Dad done them for many years before I was ever thought of. You always use alternating colors and you ALWAYS stripe coat inbetween coats as well on all weld seams. Good job by the way. 

When we blast the inside of tanks we always blast our tank bottom first and then bring in the scaffolding or staging and then work from the top down. We leave the abrasive laying on the floor to catch all of the overspray. Then when the walls and ceiling is done then the scaffolding comes out and then the abrasive is removed and then the floor is swept blasted to bring it back into spec and then coated out. Saves from laying plastic down on the floor to slip and slide on with wet paint on it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

dvp said:


> the scope of work called for the intermediate coat to be a separate color from the final coat. also we double stripe coated, and we did the tank floor after the scaffold was removed. The primer was green-grey, but it doesn't come out any different than bare metal in the pics.


I believe there is a few here that don't understand what "stripe" coating is. I would try but I don't want to start mass confusion.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

How long after you've finished do they fill it up with water? What is the access to the inside of the tank like?

Looks like a cool job.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

depends on the temperature and mil thickness. the coating must be fully cured and then the tank has to be cleaned, disinfected, and after 5-7 day soak time tested for chlorine, bacteria, and voc's in the water. if it passes it can be returned to service at that point.
access is via 1 26" in diameter manway on the side and another on the top of the tank.
thanks for the interest,


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

painter213 said:


> I knew the answer, I was just looking for a little comeback I guess. I've been in water tanks since I was around 13 I guess. Dad done them for many years before I was ever thought of. You always use alternating colors and you ALWAYS stripe coat inbetween coats as well on all weld seams. Good job by the way.
> 
> When we blast the inside of tanks we always blast our tank bottom first and then bring in the scaffolding or staging and then work from the top down. We leave the abrasive laying on the floor to catch all of the overspray. Then when the walls and ceiling is done then the scaffolding comes out and then the abrasive is removed and then the floor is swept blasted to bring it back into spec and then coated out. Saves from laying plastic down on the floor to slip and slide on with wet paint on it.


you know more about industrial than most of us combined.. I just wanted to raise my hand and show that I knew something!! :jester:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

SO you do alot of these.. ever had your butt pucker from the top of a tank POP down on you as you rode the crawler up?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

ST-17 Spiders are well known for doing that to when you least expect it. Feels like fall at least ten feet at times.


----------

